# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Raitiovaunujen poikkeusreitit 7.5.2006

## Rattivaunu

3B, 3T ja 6 olivat poikkeusreitillä sunnuntaina 7.5.2006. Kolmosten sähköisissä kilvissä saattoi toisinaan lukea väärä määränpää (kumpikin kolmonen ajoi Aleksin osuuden kahdesti per kierros) tai kilvestä saattoi Varioiden ollessa kyseessä puuttua suuntaa osoittava kirjain. Kuvia täällä.

----------


## a__m

Mitenkäs on näiden pysäkeille asetetuiden aikatauluinformaatiota jakavien näyttötaulujen suhteen? Rautatieaseman pysäkillä oli kyllä A4-kokoiset tiedotteet linjojen 3B, 3T sekä 6 poikkeusreitistä (eivät aja Kaivokatua lainkaan), mutta silti näytöt näyttivät seuraavien vaunujen saapumisaikoja pysäkille ja kyytiin nousijoita olisi riittänyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aleksilla sähköiset näytöt kertoivat ne vuorot, jotka menivät siellä "oikeata" reittiään, ts. 3B:t Kauppatorin ja Eiran suuntaan sekä 3T:t Lasipalatsin ja Töölön suuntaan. Sähköisten näyttölaitteiden tiedotusikkunassa juoksi teksti, jossa kerrottiin poikkeusliikenteestä lyhytsanaisella vakiotekstillä. Sama teksti juoksi myös Rautatieasema-pysäkillä Kaivokadulla vastaavassa tiedotusikkunassa.
Rautatieasema-pysäkin katokseen oli lisäksi kiinnitetty paperilappu, jossa mainittiin, etteivät linjat 3B, 3T ja 6 aja *RT:n* kautta lainkaan 7.5.2006. Olisi kiva tietää, ketkä kaikki maallikot ymmärtävät koodin RT... Me harrastajat toki tiedämme, että se on Rautatientorin virallinen koodi. Itse kerroin paikalla seisseille raitiovaunun odottelijoille, ettei vaunuja ole tulossa kyseistä reittiä. Kuulemma muuan puliukko oli niin ikään osoittanut vastaavaa ystävällisyyttä (minä olen eri henkilö).

----------


## 339-DF

Ne RT-tiedotteet olivat paikoillaan vielä tänään iltapäivälläkin. Näyttää vähän siltä, että joku innokas on monistanut HKL:n sisäisen (kuljettajien käyttöön tarkoitetun ??) tiedotteen ja jakanut sen pysäkeille. Siellä oli myös HKL:n standardin mukainen pokkeustiedotelappunen. Noita lappusia ei yleensäkään kovin moni katso. Olisiko parempaa tiedottamista, jos keskellä rataa seisoisi betoniporsas, johon olisi kiinnitetty liikennemerkkitolppa ja merkissä poikkeusinfo (kuten mm autojen siirtokehotukset)? Sen ainakin huomaisi, eikä olisi iso vaiva jakaa niitä kuormurilla ainakaan silloin, kun järjestely koskee vain paria pysäkkiä?

----------


## LVi

> Olisiko parempaa tiedottamista, jos keskell&#228; rataa seisoisi betoniporsas, johon olisi kiinnitetty liikennemerkkitolppa ja merkiss&#228; poikkeusinfo (kuten mm autojen siirtokehotukset)? Sen ainakin huomaisi, eik&#228; olisi iso vaiva jakaa niit&#228; kuormurilla ainakaan silloin, kun j&#228;rjestely koskee vain paria pys&#228;kki&#228;?


Possu voisi olla ennemmin keskell&#228; pys&#228;kkikoroketta, sill&#228; usein h&#228;lytysajoneuvot ohittavat muuta liikennett&#228; "raitiotiek&#228;yt&#228;vien" kautta.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Suunnitellusta poikkeusliikenteestä, joka muuttaa vaunujen reittejä noin radikaalisti, pitäisi jakaa matkustajille informaatiota monella eri tavalla. Kirjalliset tiedotteet verkkosivuilla, poikkeusinfossa, pysäkeillä ja lehdissä ovat vähintä mitä voidaan tehdä. Myös poikkeusreitille siirtyvien linjojen kuljettajien pitäisi jakaa matkustajille tietoa poikkeuksesta kuulutuksin. Tällä tasolla suomalaiset joukkoliikenneviranomaiset yleensä ovat toimineetkin, joskus onnistuneesti ja joskus vähemmän onnistuneesti. 

Silti jää osa käyttäjistä yhä vaille informaatiota. Heitä täytyisi varten pysäkeillä tulisi olla joukkoliikenneviranomaisen henkilökuntaa opastamassa ja neuvomassa vaihtoehtoisia kulkureittejä. Jos korvattava osuus on pitkä ja pysäkkejä paljon, voi henkilökunta palvella useampaa pysäkkiä esimerkiksi autopartion muodossa. Tällainen toiminta on varsin tavallista esimerkiksi Tukholmassa ja keitä nämä opashenkilöt sitten ovat. No matkalipuntarkastajia tietenkin. Merkittäviä liikennepoikkeuksia on niin harvoin, että lipuntarkastajien toimintakenttää voisi laajentaa tällaiseenkin.

----------


## kuukanko

Ainakin viime kesänä rautatieaseman ratikkapysäkin ollessa poissa käytöstä Kaisaniemessä tehtyjen vaihdetöiden takia siihen oli käyty vetämässä lippunauha ratikkakiskojen poikki merkiksi siitä, että ratikat eivät kulje. Tosin eihän siinä kovin kauaa kestänyt, kun joku kävi huvikseen katkaisemassa sen nauhan.

Poikkeustilanteissa näkyy, kuinka paljon on ihmisiä jotka eivät seuraa tiedotusta (puhumattakaan pysäkeillä suhteellisen huomaamattomasti olevista poikkeustiedotelapuista). Joka kerta kun on tälläisiä ennalta ilmoitettuja poikkeusreittejä, on pois käytöstä olevilla pysäkeillä silti suuri joukko matkustajia odottamassa. Joidenkin matkustajien optimistisuus menee huvittavuuksiin asti, esim. silloin viime kesäisten Kaisaniemen vaihdetöiden aikana Varsapuistikon pysäkillä oli kymmeniä ihmisiä odottamassa ratikkaa, vaikka parinkymmenen metrin päässä kaivinkoneet repivät kiskoja irti maasta.

Poikkeustilanteiden aikana näkyy myös, miten paljon Helsingissä on vannoutuneita ratikankäyttäjiä. Busseihin tulee silloin suuret määrät matkakortin kaudella kulkevia matkustajia, jotka eivät tiedä että busseihin noustaan sisään etuovesta ja matkakorttia pitää näyttää lukijalle.

----------

